# Recurve barebow Score



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey guys 

Was wondering what a decent barebow score for 18 meter fita is. I shot my first paper score the other night and ended up with a 235 with my recurve and no sights at 18 meters. Is this score ok?

Thanks
Trav


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

235 is a good score...especially for a first indoor shoot. A 250 pace would give you 1000 for a double FITA. That would be a very nice score.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Based on the high quality of barebow shooters living in my region, I would say that if you can shoot and AVERAGE 260-270's indoors on a 300 round, then you are really good. 230's to start is very respectable. 

I presume you are stringwalking.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Our National Barebow Championships were last Sunday. The Male top score was 462 and Female was 486. Indoor 18m, 10 ring scoring, 60 arrows.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Eleonora Strobbe, 17 years, has competed in Nimes last weekend shooting in the -21 Recurve Class (Junior FITA Class) on triple vertical 40 cm faces, scoring 278+272, 550 total on 60 arrows. Bare Bow. 
But, she is probably among the top 3 in the world and winner of 2009 World Games (field archery).
In Italy medium level BB archers are scoring around 460, cut to qualify to Italian Indoor champs is >500 for men, top scores are at >540 level.


----------



## Micke E (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is a reminder of Erik Jonsons fine Swedish record:

HK19 18m/40cm Erik Jonsson, Rembo IK 577 p 1999-11-14 Kungsängen

I was judge during that compitition, and I remember Erik shot that incredable score with an 26 at the last end...:mg:


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

The question was "is this score ok?" The winner of the Cal Indoor shot 1097 two weeks ago. I wish I could be that good. 235 is an excellent starting point and would be very respectable in local tournaments.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys

I got a chance to shoot tonight when I was fresh, first round was a 261, second round was a 256, for a 517 60 arrows at 18m 40cm face

Really starting to like this type of shooting

Yes I am string walking, the 235 was shot after 3 hours of shooting


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

The very top shoots 550-560 mark, cut to indoor nats seems to be around 500 currently in Finland.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Travski,

It sounds like you are well on your way. I was wondering if you were talking 30 arrows or 60. Sounds like you meant 30, so yea, that's a decent score.

Top men's scores in the U.S. are generally in the 520-540 range. We don't have nearly as many good barebow shooters as they do in Europe (as you can see by Vittorio's post). I shoot barebow indoors on occasion, and have been in the 520's a few times. I hope to improve on that this year at Indoor Nationals if my arm will let me shoot. I'm having to rest it way too much these days though...

Vittorio, that is truly an amazing barebow score for a 17 year old. 



> The winner of the Cal Indoor shot 1097 two weeks ago


Hank, was that Mark?

John.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

It was Alan Eagleton. He has started to break some of Mark Applegate's state records. Mark did not participate.


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> The question was "is this score ok?" The winner of the Cal Indoor shot 1097 two weeks ago. I wish I could be that good. 235 is an excellent starting point and would be very respectable in local tournaments.


Yep. That's a good score and an excellent starting point.


----------



## dbake (Mar 5, 2007)

Vittorio,

What kind of aiming systems for indoors are the top European shooters using?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Hank, that's smokin'! 

Does anyone know what the US men's indoor barebow record for 18m indoors is? I couldn't find it on our illustrious EASTON..... uhm, er, I mean...NAA website...

John.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Nevermind. I finally found them...

Looks like there may be a new U.S. men's barebow double fita record if that was a registered star fita event.

Amazing shooting! 

Tied the single fita record as well. AND would have placed 7th in the men's Oly. recurve division. 

Sweet. 

John.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Cal Indoor is a Star FITA event. The result has not been updated in the California records yet.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Well guys

Went out tonight and shot a 600 round first round was a 261 and second round was a 260, for a 521/600

This is starting to become alot of fun doing this, my highest round so far is a 284, but I am averageing around 260 mark right now with about 30 scores into that average.


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

*Cal record*

At one time Ty Pelfrey had the Cal 30 arrow record at 285.

I am shooting Nationals as well. Do any of you shoot a 3 spot or do all of you shoot a single spot?

I have been shooting a single spot but I kick arrows out from time to time. I considered going to a 3 spot but a friend told me that it is very distracting when trying to focus on the target.
Thoughts?


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

I would think that shooting a three-spot would be good practice. Shoot well or zero score.........should concentrate the mind a little.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Most will shoot a single spot. Rarely a 5 spot (NFAA)

John you gonna shoot bare bow this year....yeeeeehaaaa!. I'll be there this year. Not sure if I'm gonna shoot in the flat belly class or the round belly. If your shooting it sure won't be in your class:embara:

I've been able to keep an above 270 average score in league shooting....but that ain't the Nationals eh? Looks like anyone shooting to win needs to be 280 - 290 at the Nationals.

I'm looking for someone to shoot a 300 in the next few years...barebow is starting be took a little more serious as many are coming into it from the competitive compound ranks.

To answer the question of this Thread....a 235 is a fine score starting out...260 is much better..more work and your in the hunt. Of course, in the NFAA you can't walk the string, but at twenty yards I don't feel that is much of an advantage.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Art, I'd love to go but I doubt I'll travel to Louisville this year. I stay pretty close to home if I can these days, and thankfully, Texas has some pretty serious archery competitions every year to shoot in. All within 2 hours of my house. So I can handle that.

I do miss shooting barebow. It was nice to do well with the Oly. bow at indoor nationals last spring though. For me at least, barebow takes more practice to stay at a high level. And NFAA traditional has always given me fits because I can never find a good shooting combination that I can hold on the dot with. I'm always gapping at least 12" or more. FITA fits me better since I can just string walk and take that part of the game out of it.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

For the first time I have come up with a combination that allows me to hold 6 o'clock on the dot. Definitely a score builder to be able to do that. Low poundage and a heavy arrow is the combination and a slightly lower anchor. I'm gonna try to make it to the Longbow Championships this year in Dallas...it's been 5 years since I made it....taking a lot of time off this year to just shoot.

Just read the Indoor NFAA record is a 564. Done back in 2003


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> It was Alan Eagleton. He has started to break some of Mark Applegate's state records. Mark did not participate.


No surprise there, he has been at the top of everything he has entered. Last year he shot Vegas against compound barebow, using his recurve and finished 4th. He ran away with the NFAA Fields at Darrington this last year. Thank god I am shooting in the Senior Division! He goes by "barebow" on here.


----------



## Brock Samson (Jul 13, 2009)

Heh, I just started shooting barebow, and my second time in practice, outdoors I shot a 177 at 20m on a 122cm target. I've got a long way to go!


----------

